# Dont drink and build



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW just saw this on houston cl


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol thats the second time I've seen that thing for sale. First time I saw it they had it parked behind what appeared to be a stock honda. Wouldn't look so goofy if he had widened the rear

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Why would you even do thAt . Its just stupid



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks like something HL would come up with....lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Left front has an obvious camber issue, and rear swing arm appears to be a single tube........

Not only worthless, but not even done right so that it could honestly be ridden safely.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stupid is all I have to say....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Lol thats the second time I've seen that thing for sale. First time I saw it they had it parked behind what appeared to be a stock honda. Wouldn't look so goofy if he had widened the rear
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Nah, it's goofy no matter what.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Good. Lord. at. that. mess! :thinking:


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've seen it all now. Hmmmm!!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a crop sprayer duh. Lol that's awful. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i wish i could say more money than brains but seems to be lacking substantially in both aspects


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Well that would be good for.....yeah....for nothing really.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Its a 110cc to boot


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Just curious, how much were they asking for this.......thing?

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

Nevermind I just found it. He is asking $600 and in his ad he states "Runs good and gets alot of compliments". haha suuuuure​


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's another one that don't make much sense to me, a 355ci gade. But still cool has he**










2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lmao I bet that thing is loud


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> Just curious, how much were they asking for this.......thing?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------
> 
> Nevermind I just found it. He is asking $600 and in his ad he states "Runs good and gets alot of compliments". haha suuuuure​


Lots of comments maybe.

BFWDP


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

RYAN. said:


> Here's another one that don't make much sense to me, a 355ci gade. But still cool has he**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie. I like it. 




Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

That gade just needs a snorkle


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

That is pretty cool, i bet it floats so prolly no need to snorkel


----------

